# Prednisolone and Clexane Advice



## mumtolittled (May 1, 2009)

Hello - I am on my first IVF cycle and have just had the ET - I've been told to take the clexane and prednisolone till my test date.  I am concerned as I didn't have any of the blood clotting and immune issue tests done beforehand.  I have had 2 miscarriages previously  - one wasn't tested and the other was due to chromosonal abnormalies.  Do you think I should be taking these drugs without the tests? Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your previous miscarriages   Hope that this cycle will be successful   I'd advise you to discuss any concerns over your treatment protocol with your clinic as they are the only ones that know your full history and I'm sure will have advised this particular treatment for a reason. There is a scientific basis for the use of blood thining and immune drugs for overcoming implantation problems and early miscarriage however there is no solid evidence base to support that they have a statistical advantage over standard IVF treatments (fertility drugs only).

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

